# Gesshin?



## strumke (Sep 16, 2016)

What exactly is "Gesshin"? Is that a Japanese word, just the branding that you put on things you're importing to sell, something else?

Can you give a breakdown to the different lines that you have highlighting the differences between them for reference?


----------



## cheflivengood (Sep 16, 2016)

Jon Works directly with the black smiths and grinders/sharpeners to produce unique lines that are labeled "gesshin". just like Maxim's "workhorse" knives if you are familiar, the knives are still the quality form the producers you should expect, just elevated by Jon's experience as a knife user and professional sharpener.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 16, 2016)

strumke said:


> What exactly is "Gesshin"? Is that a Japanese word, just the branding that you put on things you're importing to sell, something else?
> 
> Can you give a breakdown to the different lines that you have highlighting the differences between them for reference?



pretty much what cheflivengood said... Gesshin is a poetic sounding name in Japanese that we are using as our house brand name. We work together with a number of different craftsmen to create the different lines within Gesshin. I'm happy to answer any questions you have about specific lines, but writing about all of them here would be a rather long post.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 16, 2016)

Back in 2011, Jon wrote this post about the origin of the name "Gesshin". An interesting read.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/67-Introducing-Gesshin


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Sep 17, 2016)

So conceptually, you established a house brand like the brick and mortar japanese knife stores are said to do?


----------



## strumke (Sep 17, 2016)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Back in 2011, Jon wrote this post about the origin of the name "Gesshin". An interesting read.
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/67-Introducing-Gesshin



Cool, that's just what I was looking for on the first part of my question. As I was browsing it was hard to keep track of the differences between the 11 or so Gesshin lines, which is why I was asking the second part of the question, but I'll ask any specific questions directly as I have them. Thanks


----------



## JBroida (Sep 17, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> So conceptually, you established a house brand like the brick and mortar japanese knife stores are said to do?



Yeah... we operate in a similar way to masamoto, aritsugu, konosuke, etc


----------



## JBroida (Sep 17, 2016)

strumke said:


> Cool, that's just what I was looking for on the first part of my question. As I was browsing it was hard to keep track of the differences between the 11 or so Gesshin lines, which is why I was asking the second part of the question, but I'll ask any specific questions directly as I have them. Thanks



perfect... i'm happy to answer any questions you might have


----------

